# Speaker Kit



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

For my Bday (which is Memorial Day) I'm looking at getting an affordable diy speaker kit from PE. Looking at building satellite speaker cabinets (L/R front in 5.1 surround sound powered via Yamaha HTR-6050). I'm looking at just getting the components and building my own enclosures. I'm looking at doing a TL type enclosure as well. Here is what I'm looking at:

TriTrix MTM (full kit is Transmission Line) TL Kit:

TriTrix MTM TL Speaker Kit Components Only Pair 300-700 

BR-1S Shielded Kit:

BR-1S Shielded Kit Components 300-643

My budget is right around 200 for everything including wood and components. 

Yamaha HTR-6050 specs:

AUDIO SECTION • Minimum RMS Output Power for Front, Center, Surround 1 kHz, 0.9% THD, 8 Ω ...................................................... 100 W • Maximum Power for Front, Center, Surround (JEITA) 1kHz, 10% THD, 8 Ω ........................................................ 135 W • Dynamic Power (IHF, 8/6/4/2 Ω) ............................................. 110/130/160/180 W • Dynamic Headroom 8 Ω ..................................................................................... 0.41 dB • Maximum Input Signal CD, etc. Effect On, 1 kHz, 0.5% THD .................... 2.0 V or more • Frequency Response CD, etc. to Front L/R ............................ 10 Hz to 100 kHz, –3 dB • Total Harmonic Distortion (1 kHz, 50 W, Front L/R, 8 Ω ) ................................ 0.06% or less • Signal to Noise Ratio (IHF-A Network) CD (200 mV) to Front L/R, Effect Off ................... 98 dB or more CD (250 mV) to Front L/R, Effect Off ................. 100 dB or more • Residual Noise (IHF-A Network) Front L/R ................................................................ 150 µV or less • Channel Separation (1 kHz/10 kHz) CD, etc. (5.1 kΩ terminated) to Front L/R ................................................................... 60 dB/45 dB or more • Tone Control (Front L/R) BASS Boost/Cut .................................................... ±10 dB/100 Hz TREBLE Boost/Cut .............................................. ±10 dB/20 kHz • Phones Output .......................................................... 400 mV/470 Ω • Input Sensitivity/Input Impedance CD, etc. ................................................................. 200 mV/47 kΩ MULTI CH INPUT ............................................... 200 mV/47 kΩ • Output Level/Output Impedance AUDIO OUT (REC) ............................................ 200 mV/1.2 kΩ SUBWOOFER OUTPUT ........................................... 4 V/1.2 kΩ • Filter Characteristics (fc=40/60/80/90/100/110/120/160/200 Hz) H.P.F. (FRONT SP, CENTER SP, SUR. L/R SP: SMALL/SML) ......................................................................................12 dB/oct. L.P.F. (Subwoofer) .........................................................24 dB/oct.



Any suggestions would be great. From reviews either kit is great. Thanks


----------



## Jetfire (Jan 28, 2011)

Beckerson1 said:


> My budget is right around 200 for everything including wood and components.
> 
> Any suggestions would be great. From reviews either kit is great. Thanks


I've never heard the TriTrix MTM kit. But your right, lots of great reviews. Do you already have a sub? If so, it might be a good idea to go with a 2-way.

I don't know how you feel about assembling your own crossover. Consider this kit, the ZA5.2 TM at Madisound. XO is already put together. 

I saved up for awhile and went with the SR71 designed by Zaph as well...here. My build log is here if interested.....I'm loving the sound.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I actually ended up going with the BR-1S (component set, not complete) for now. It will work well with my stereo I have and will get me into the DIY speaker scene. I want to wait and get some good research in on HT type setups with the various DIY speaker kits out there. Plus I have a few idea's from a HT Cabinet/TV stand that I'm going to build. Just have to research more on speaker placements, etc...

Ya I've looked at the Zaph kits and that's one huge reason I'm holding off on a setup as from what I'm reading, from various DIY/HT forums they are considered the best bang for the buck in the price range.


----------



## Jetfire (Jan 28, 2011)

Beckerson1 said:


> I actually ended up going with the BR-1S (component set, not complete) for now. It will work well with my stereo I have and will get me into the DIY speaker scene. I want to wait and get some good research in on HT type setups with the various DIY speaker kits out there. Plus I have a few idea's from a HT Cabinet/TV stand that I'm going to build. Just have to research more on speaker placements, etc...
> 
> Ya I've looked at the Zaph kits and that's one huge reason I'm holding off on a setup as from what I'm reading, from various DIY/HT forums they are considered the best bang for the buck in the price range.


Enjoy your speakers and a new hobby! Good call building your own HT/TV cabinet. That will make the HT much easier to pull off. I'm stuck with squeezing things into my existing set up. 

So far, I'm only working on the mains and a sub........haven't gone after the whole HT. I have no complaints about the sound from my SR71's.


----------



## Bobfig (Jan 21, 2012)

ii have built a couple home use speakers. really rewarding imo. my problem when doing them is that i nearly spend as much on new tools as i do on materials and parts to build them. one of mine were similar to one of zaph audio builds but in a different enclosure. im thinking on making a new set with 8" woofers but idk if that will ever happen. also have a high powered amp project on hold that i haven't gotten around to yet.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bobfig said:


> ii have built a couple home use speakers. really rewarding imo. my problem when doing them is that i nearly spend as much on new tools as i do on materials and parts to build them. one of mine were similar to one of zaph audio builds but in a different enclosure. im thinking on making a new set with 8" woofers but idk if that will ever happen. also have a high powered amp project on hold that i haven't gotten around to yet.


Ya. Luckly this project wasn't to demanding tool wise. They turned out great. Way better then the speakers that came with the radio. 

But I agree with people on the crossover point of the kit. It needed some more consideration as far as that goes.

Overall a great starter kit with a nice outcome.


I've actually have a pair of Exodus Anarchy's which I plan on either following this:

Reed Exodus Anarchy 25hz Tapped Horn

Or design a simple ported box with both drivers. Haven't decided yet.


----------

